# No Late Night Metro Green Line Service for Nationals Games?



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Oct 14, 2016)

Found this when going through the sports pages:

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/mlb-postseason-2016-nationals-fans-chant-metro-sucks-at-final-train-scheduled/


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2016)

No late night service on any line for any reason.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 14, 2016)

Fortunately the Nationals have found a way to make sure none of their fans are stranded during the NLCS.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 14, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> Fortunately the Nationals have found a way to make sure none of their fans are stranded during the NLCS.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 14, 2016)

Are the Nationals the New Cubs???


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Oct 14, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Are the Nationals the New Cubs???


That would assume the Old Cubs are no longer the Cubs. There's still the NLCS and World Series to go and then we can pass the "New Cubs" name on to someone else.

But what do the Cubs and Philly Amtrak Fan have in common? We both hate Cardinals!

Actually, I'm no fan of the baseball Cardinals either. They were the last team to knock the Phillies out of the playoffs (and that team won over 100 games).


----------



## afigg (Oct 14, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> Fortunately the Nationals have found a way to make sure none of their fans are stranded during the NLCS.


Ouch! But true... 

The DC Metro is undergoing a system meltdown between the Safetracks work blitz, repeated breakdowns, repeated to do repair jobs correctly, a seriously dysfunctional organization, and a operating cash shortfall as bad as any major US transit system has seen in many years. Hopefully when Safetrack ends next year and more 7000 series cars are in service, it will get better. Maybe :help:


----------



## Carolina Special (Oct 14, 2016)

Maybe it will get better in the next year or so, but I expect Nationals fans will remember the lack of Metro service for much longer. If they had won, it probably would have been forgotten sooner. As it stands, marketing fiasco.

But I was rooting for the Dodgers anyway since I've got Turner, Pederson and Reddick on my fantasy league teams.


----------



## tp49 (Oct 14, 2016)

The Nats are just th latest team afflicted by the curse of Dusty Baker. I was rooting for the Dodgers because they seem to choke in the playoffs every year and it gives the Cubs a better shot at the pennant. I'd like to see the Cubs finally win one before I die.


----------



## Carolina Special (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of Baker. A former roommate of mine was the trainer with the Cubs while Baker was the manager. My trainer friend was the scapegoat after Baker mishandled one too many pitchers, at least IMHO. I haven't ever forgotten that.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 16, 2016)

Carolina Special said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of Baker. A former roommate of mine was the trainer with the Cubs while Baker was the manager. My trainer friend was the scapegoat after Baker mishandled one too many pitchers, at least IMHO. I haven't ever forgotten that.


I am convinced that had the Nats won, Dusty Baker would have managed the Cubs into the World Series after he was unable to do so in 2003.


----------

